# What is a realistic normal sperm morphology %?



## fluffystar

Hello ladies,

We have just got the results of our SA and all was good except morphology at 8% (they like to see more that 15%). I have had a look on the web (as you do with these things) and found some interesting bits of info that I thought that I would share..

The first was on a doctors blog click for link which said that when testing sperm they like to see more that 14% but that the average is 2-6%! He says that "over the past 20 years, the andrologists (those who look at sperm)have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%. Obviously this has all gone too far. We are telling almost all men that their sperm is abnormal, and that just cant be.""

The second was a study of sperm quality with varying periods of abstinence, which I know comes up on various threads. click for link This showed that "the average numbers of sperm with normal morphology also peaked from between 1 and 2 days of abstinence, then fell, so abstinence beyond 4 days should not be recommended so as to contain the deterioration in sperm morphology related to a prolonged abstinence period"

So, my question is, if the average is supposedly 2-6% and you are lucky to have over 5% what values have people reading this had and how long had they abstained for? Im begining to think that 8% is not too bad, or am I just being naive?!?


----------



## babyloulou

My OH's is 13%. Doctor didn't seem too worried by it. Said it was lower than "the average of men he sees" but it should be OK.


----------



## Sabine

Great post, hoping lots of people answer. We have 8% too and my FS said: 
_"The sperm sample was not great but not so bad. There is definitely a chance of spontaneous conception. The morphology was indeed 8%, it should be 14%. If is more then 5% then there is still a good chance of spontaneous conception."_
I like how he said "good chance", so I am going with that!


----------



## FBbaby

I have read too that everything over 4% means that conception is possible especially if the count and motility is good. Ours came back at 4%, but then I read that if you don't bd for more than 2-3 days, this will affect morphology. We did bd for 5 days before we did the test, which is typical as it is very rare that we would not bd for that long normally! We are doing another sample next month and hope that it will come back at a bit higher, although in our case, count did come a bit low too. Saying that, I did get pg last May, so it is possible! 

I would say that with 8%, it might take a little longer but it is not a problem.


----------



## ReikiBaby

My DH's morphology was 4%, which our RE said was low. I totally believe if you abstain too long it will affect morphology. We got that number after abstaining for more than 4 days. Unfortunately we didn't have another test after abstaining a shorter amount of time.


----------



## babymaybe

We were told all SA results were normal and weren't given the numbers. It wasn't until I asked for the print out a few months ago that we saw the DH's was 6%. I don't think it's too low but am going to check with the FS next month. The conclusion of my research so far is that it could be higher but not to worry!!


----------



## fluffystar

Oooh thanks for all of your replies, it will be interesting as more people add to the post x

We abstained for 5 days and got the 8%. We have been asked to repeat in 6 weeks so plan to leave it 2 days before taking sample this time to see what that gives us.


----------



## DragonMummy

we're 6% also - FS just asked us to repeat the test again before our next appointment. His secretary didn't seem too worried though.


----------



## FBbaby

Thank you very much fluffy for the link to this study. Very interesting. We abstained for 5 days, and although motility was good at 65%, count was a bit low at 18m and morphology 4%. I'm not expecting miracles, but this is encouraging that if we abstain 2 days, we might see a slight improvement with count and morphology. We will know next month.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

OH SA result was 2% and that was after 6 days of abstinence. We don't usually leave it that long either but after numerous opinions from docs and clinics I was told abstinence doesn't affect morphology. That was the one thing I was clinging onto was the fact that maybe that affected it. We were told with 2% it was possible to get a BFP but how long that would take could be anything from a month to 10 years!

We decided we couldn't wait that long and endure the stress so we're on the journey to starting ICSI in April.

xx


----------



## brumbar

DH has a low morpology - 4 tests different result from 2% to 5% (all done after 72 hrs of abstinence). The doc said that naturall conception is possible ( and most men nowdays have low morphology) but it may take longer. So we gave ourselves until April ( as we have been TTC for 2.5 years) starting ICSI in May as I had endo removed in January and we don't have much time.


----------



## Chloe1

DH has 7% morphology but everything else was way above average. His count was double what it should have been so FS said its not an issue as it balances itself out. Do you think that makes sense?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I truly believe we would all get BFP at some point with morphology being lower than average however how long it would take is a different matter. I believe if it's under 5% then it's even more likely to take a long time. Luck may happen and it can happen any month but I noticed one lady who's OH had 7% took 3 years to conceive. It's all hit and miss really I think. I was told although my OH had good amount of sperm and motility the chances of us getting pregnant were possible and slim but would almost certainly take a long time. Most docs and clinics I spoke to were quite pessimistic about it and advised again ivf and advised ICSI. I think that says something when if you put the sperm by the egg in a dish they didn't think it would have as great a chance as actually putting the sperm in the egg. And for us girlies the sperm has an even greater journey up the cervix etc rather than a dish!

Not trying to be negative here, just letting you know what advice I was given and I personally think that if you can wait and are prepared to let nature do it's thing you will conceive at some point, we just don't know when and it may take longer than expected.

lots of love xx


----------



## Jem88

It doesnt say the word morphology on my OH's SA so i'm not sure what his % is, but we have a really good count and motility's not bad either, and we were told based on his 1st SA which was alot lower than this 1 that we could get pregnant but it may take a while, and it did, it took us a year & half so most of the time it can happen it just might take a while.


----------



## Toptack

Hi

We're in a similar position to Chloe, I think. OH's morp was 10%, but he had a very high total count etc, so the number of 'perfect' sperm actually worked out above average. I think you need to crunch all the figures together to work out whether there's an issue or not. Mind you, I have visions of large numbers of stupid sperm swimming round in circles and getting in the way of the decent ones!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, 
We just got hubbies SA back and he has a low morphology of 5%. His doc is sending him to a different hospital for a retest. Count and volume were both more than double the average though (motility was ok too) so with that in consideration should it mean the numbers of normal sperm are actually ok?

I am waiting for my own referral due to spotting and a LP defect so am feeling a bit shocked now. We had no idea hubbie has issues.
We did get pregnant in September after 5 months ttc which I thought was about average. Unfortunately it ended in MC at ten weeks.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Toptack said:


> Hi
> 
> We're in a similar position to Chloe, I think. OH's morp was 10%, but he had a very high total count etc, so the number of 'perfect' sperm actually worked out above average. I think you need to crunch all the figures together to work out whether there's an issue or not. Mind you, I have visions of large numbers of stupid sperm swimming round in circles and getting in the way of the decent ones!

 
The idea of the stupid :spermy: getting in the way of good :spermy: did make me laugh!!

My DH morph was 7% but again they said nothing to worry about as his count was 70 million and motility 77%.

Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## brillbride

my dh has 8% morph-- and i just dont know if it is good or bad?? he has a brilliant count etc and consultant wasnt worried but I am worried (he had mumps in adulthood) taken us forever to concieve....i have normal cycles and ovulate each month
Just dont know what route to take....can anyone advise....do I need clomid? do we need IVF?ICSI? just dont know what to think....xxx thanks


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Brillbride,
Have you only done one SA? We got 8% and the gp recommended repeating the test in 6 weeks. It came out exactly the same and all other factors ok. Our gp spoke to the fertility specialist at the local hospital who suggested that 6 weeks was too soon to repeat and wait 3 months as this is the time taken to make new sperm. He said if it was still less than 19% then he would be happy to see us at the hospital.

They werent too worried about 8% but wanted to see what another would be. We waited the three months and the third SA came back as 4%. We went to the fertility specialist, he said it was mild male factor and sent me tp have mytubes checked before recommending IUI. So off we went and on getting to the fertility clinic the consultant said that 4 or 8% was unlikely to be the cause of not getting pregnant and that we were therefore in the unexplained category! Its surprising the difference of opinion!

We were told that IUI was unlikely to help and recommended IVF as the process provides you with more information that you wouldnt have got if you did IUI. We are in middle of that now so are keeping our fingers crossed.

Sorry that was a bot long but I hope that it helps you
fluffy x


----------



## MariaF

My DH's morphology is 8% with all other parameters way above average. The new WHO minimum is 4% hence the NHS in the UK won't do anything else for us because he's in the "normal" bucket.
But naturally Im worried because 8% sounds so low :shrug:


----------



## brillbride

fluffystar said:


> Hi Brillbride,
> Have you only done one SA? We got 8% and the gp recommended repeating the test in 6 weeks. It came out exactly the same and all other factors ok. Our gp spoke to the fertility specialist at the local hospital who suggested that 6 weeks was too soon to repeat and wait 3 months as this is the time taken to make new sperm. He said if it was still less than 19% then he would be happy to see us at the hospital.
> 
> 
> They werent too worried about 8% but wanted to see what another would be. We waited the three months and the third SA came back as 4%. We went to the fertility specialist, he said it was mild male factor and sent me tp have mytubes checked before recommending IUI. So off we went and on getting to the fertility clinic the consultant said that 4 or 8% was unlikely to be the cause of not getting pregnant and that we were therefore in the unexplained category! Its surprising the difference of opinion!
> 
> We were told that IUI was unlikely to help and recommended IVF as the process provides you with more information that you wouldnt have got if you did IUI. We are in middle of that now so are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> Sorry that was a bot long but I hope that it helps you
> fluffy x

hi fluffy--thanks for the post :hugs:we actually did the SA in april and concieved that same month --(2nd MC) the FS wasnt worried at all with 8% but i myself think it is a concern (esp saying as he had mumps etc) the FS also didnt even think a repeat SA was necessary!!! mad or what.....Fingers crossed for you :):happydance: sorry for being nosey--but do you have to pay for this IVF?or on NHS? id say the next step is to check my tubes--something i dont want to get done:(




MariaF said:


> My DH's morphology is 8% with all other parameters way above average. The new WHO minimum is 4% hence the NHS in the UK won't do anything else for us because he's in the "normal" bucket.
> But naturally Im worried because 8% sounds so low :shrug:

im the exact same as you Maria---all the other parameters where way above average too..... Iv had MC testing and all came back normal--i def think it might have something 2 do with the morph:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## fluffystar

Brillbride you're not nosey at all! It is on the NHS. We are lucky that our PCT are still funding 3 cycles of IVF. For how long though im not sure.


----------



## brillbride

Fluffystar that is fab that u get 3 cycles free.. Had you a long waiting list or not?? xx


----------



## fluffystar

The waiting list depends on the clinic that you go to. We had a choice of 5 and three of them were more convenient than the others. I called them all to ask about waiting times for both the initial consultation and to start treatment. One of them said a 4 month wait and then 6months to start and the other two said 1 week and start on your next cycle!!! I couldnt believe it. 

I read up on those two (leicester and Herts&Essex) and went for H&E in the end. They have been fab. It was the beginning of sep that we went to the fertility specialist at the nearby hospital, had an HSG, got referred, chose a clinic, had first appointment and then started IVF cycle in november. A bit of a whirlwind but I think myself lucky that im still not sat on a waiting list.

Have you been given a plan for whats next? Checking your tubes is not that bad so dont worry about it too much xx


----------



## brillbride

fluffystar said:


> The waiting list depends on the clinic that you go to. We had a choice of 5 and three of them were more convenient than the others. I called them all to ask about waiting times for both the initial consultation and to start treatment. One of them said a 4 month wait and then 6months to start and the other two said 1 week and start on your next cycle!!! I couldnt believe it.
> 
> I read up on those two (leicester and Herts&Essex) and went for H&E in the end. They have been fab. It was the beginning of sep that we went to the fertility specialist at the nearby hospital, had an HSG, got referred, chose a clinic, had first appointment and then started IVF cycle in november. A bit of a whirlwind but I think myself lucky that im still not sat on a waiting list.
> 
> Have you been given a plan for whats next? Checking your tubes is not that bad so dont worry about it too much xx

OMG--how exciting for you:happydance::happydance: that was brill---that you got taken straight away-.EXCITING. We are going to consultant on wednesday--- a town consultant. We are going to try to push things further. Im 31 now and dont want to be waiting any longer. Was going to suggest clomid but not sure that is a gd idea as i temp and know i Ovulate etc..so dont really know if i need it--but will try anything at this stage...might suggest putting us on a nhs list for IVF....(im in N.Ireland)..I think he might suggest getting a HSG next. Im glad you said it wasnt that bad! Thanks again and il be keeping an eye on you to see how u get on...:happydance:


----------



## MariaF

No NHS fertility treatment for us...at all...ever :nope: We are in Sussex so have to fund everything ourslevs.

So much so for all the tax and NI contributions we make! Wish I could stop all that and have the American structure where it's all private insurance!!


----------



## sugarlove

We get bugger all in York PCT either, but half an hour up the road in Leeds, they do
:growlmad:


----------



## fluffystar

I think its so unfair how it differs across the country. I bet the people who make those decisions have never had fertility problems. My sil has had her 1 free go and also 1 she saved up for, both were unsuccessful. I feel guilty that I get 3 free, at present. Its such an unfair system.


----------



## brillbride

alot of people go to Spain etc...where it is supposed to be alot cheaper!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

It does depend on what the other counts are like, as well the morphology. If you have lots of swimmers and decent motility it's less of an issue. My DH had 2% morphology, but a really low count as well (varied between 2 million and 14 million in the tests we did.)

Based on that, our FS told us we had about a 1% chance of conceiving each cycle. So if you multiply that out, I guess he's saying it would take us about 8 years to conceive on our own - unless of course we got lucky, which people sometimes do!

It's all a question of how old you are and how much time you can afford to wait and keep trying. DH and I are both in our 30's so we went straight down the IVF/ICSI route (with success :) )

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MariaF

That's what I think too. My DH has 147million swimmers with 67% motility :wacko:

So I figured the 8% of perfect ones out of around 100 swimmers can't be that bad!!


----------



## CFarley

Hey ladies, not sure if anybody is checking this thread anymore but I had a morph question 

Hubby got tested and everything was higher than average except morphology - it was only at 40% normal using the who standard - he wanted to see a urologist but it's not covered by insurance and we're still paying for my course of action. I read that, at least until 2005 or later, who considered >30% normal but sometime after that, they changed it to >60 % - so, on one hand my hubby is ok and on the other hand, he's not. Any opinions on this? He started taking vitamins and limiting his caffeine intake and started drinking more water but I also read that morphology cannot be changed ....


----------



## MariaF

CFarley - the latest guidelines from World Health Oragnisation on morphology is 4% so your hubby's results are superb!

Mine has 8% and the Dr said that was fine!


----------



## brillbride

if they changed it to over 60 %---(morph) ---then we are totally infertile with 8 %..lol

just looked up the rest of DH results---what does anyone think of them?????

morphology--8%
volume---6ml
motility-- 54% --rapid progressive
sperm count--57 million


----------



## CFarley

See, I read about that too - but the clinic who administered his test recommended him and even scheduled an appointment with the u and marked on his report that the normal was 60% - why would they say something like that if he was fine?

I thought about it and it dosnt make much sense that the numbers be as high as 60% because that would make ALOT of men outside the range - do clinics give they're clients info like this just to make more $ off treatments? lol - between the incorrect info I originally got from my OB and this, I'm beginning to really distrust the medical community

I hope we're all in the "good" range


----------



## fluffystar

Were they using a different classification system or something? I cant believe they are looking for more that 60% normal forms. You dont mean motility do you by any chance? as that is usually around 60%

fluffy xx


----------



## Tomo

Just to add my experience to the mix..
My husband had 2 SA's taken last spring, the best one being:

Volume: 3.2ml
Count: 72 milllion per ml
Motility: 42%
Normal Forms: 4%

Criteria vary according to your clinic/doctor ours followed the WHO criteria which likes to see 20mil per ml >count, 50%> motility, 5%> normal forms. Basically we were classified as unexplained infertility despite having what I thought was low morphology. 

We cut out coffee, reduced our alcohol intake right back and put my husband on Pine Bark Extract (supposed to help improve morphology) He also took a general fertility supplement and Vit C and Zinc tablet. We were about to have him tested again when I finally got my BFP after 16 months of trying. If it was any of these things that helped I don't know...maybe we just got lucky. 

Best of luck to you all and try and keep the faith that it can happen despite low morphology.
:flower:


----------



## CFarley

As far as I know, the criteria they used for morphology was the WHO standard, it's written in the footnotes on the exam. And I'm pretty sure she was referring to morphology because each thing (motility, morphology, etc) had its own line and she drew a star beside the line for morphology and said "Problem, should be higher than 60%" ... so I don't know

he was also a bit high on the liquifaction being at 30 minutes rather than 20 .... but, because of some miscommunication, he saved up his sample for over 5 days which is way longer than he normally goes ... and I read that men who release more tend to see faster liquifaction so ... I'm hoping that his extra long wait was what contributed to it taking 30 minutes

anyway, he started taking a multivitamin and replaced his caffiene with water so ... I hope that helps ... 

I'm trying to have a good outlook on the new year despite my misgivings ....


----------



## needshelp

MummyIwanabe said:


> OH SA result was 2% and that was after 6 days of abstinence. We don't usually leave it that long either but after numerous opinions from docs and clinics I was told abstinence doesn't affect morphology. That was the one thing I was clinging onto was the fact that maybe that affected it. We were told with 2% it was possible to get a BFP but how long that would take could be anything from a month to 10 years!
> 
> We decided we couldn't wait that long and endure the stress so we're on the journey to starting ICSI in April.
> 
> xx

I'm looking at my husbands as well...I'm not seeing where it gives me an actual morphology percent...anyone know what a good count number is?? My doc didn't give me much information,j ust that it is "good" seems to be a common pattern around here where I'm from!!!


----------



## mrs_lukey

My hubby had a test in August -

Count 28 million
Morphology 11%
Rapid progressive 10%

He repeated 3 months later and the results were -

Count 131 million!!!
Morphology 5% :(
Rapid progressive 34%

We were told that as I keep having miscarriages and his SA's are quite random then he thinks it's a male factor problem. We have been referred for an advanced SA at a private clinic which should confirm this and if so then we will have to have ICSI. I was told the morphology factor is probably what is causing the MC's.


----------



## MariaF

CFarley - WHO's minimum for morphology, based on "strict" criteria is definitely 4%.

Brillbride - your DH's results are all fine! Morph seems low but well within WHO's normal range

My DH had his sperm retested at the private clinic for the IUI and all we've heard so far is that it's absolutely normal. Should find out more on friday.

A month ago he had high count and motility but morphology was only 8%


----------



## Manda_H

Hey Ladies,
I too, am confused with this whole morphology before my partner and I started to TTC we got a SA. His results come back as follows;
Volume: 4ml
Motility: 65%
Sperm concentration: 47 X10*6ml (copied straight from paper and have no idea. is that classed as sperm count? If so, is it good?)
Forward progression: 87%
Morphology: 8%.

So the first month we started to TTC I fell pregnant but at 28 weeks I gave birth to a still born little girl :cry:. Whom the hospital neglected to tell me results of her death until 1 week ago. That being 9 months after I lost her and 9 months of self blame because the cause of death being unknown, well so I thought and was told. :growlmad:

So I found out 10th of this month I was pregnant again but miscarried at 7 weeks on Christmas day :cry: It never really crossed my mind that maybe my partners sperm could have something to do with the viability of the pregnancy? I naturally thought it was us women that would determine how viable it is. My partner is a lot older than me. I'm only 21 and I guess I'm at the stage where I feel like I need to protect myself from enduring anymore heart ache. Do you think it's worth seeing a doctor?

In a way I guess you girls can take some kind of comfort that morphology obviously doesn't matter with my partners only being 8% but do you think that could cause a problem with the vialbilty? :shrug:


----------



## brillbride

MariaF said:


> CFarley - WHO's minimum for morphology, based on "strict" criteria is definitely 4%.
> 
> Brillbride - your DH's results are all fine! Morph seems low but well within WHO's normal range
> 
> My DH had his sperm retested at the private clinic for the IUI and all we've heard so far is that it's absolutely normal. Should find out more on friday.
> 
> A month ago he had high count and motility but morphology was only 8%




Manda_H said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I too, am confused with this whole morphology before my partner and I started to TTC we got a SA. His results come back as follows;
> Volume: 4ml
> Motility: 65%
> Sperm concentration: 47 X10*6ml (copied straight from paper and have no idea. is that classed as sperm count? If so, is it good?)
> Forward progression: 87%
> Morphology: 8%.
> 
> So the first month we started to TTC I fell pregnant but at 28 weeks I gave birth to a still born little girl :cry:. Whom the hospital neglected to tell me results of her death until 1 week ago. That being 9 months after I lost her and 9 months of self blame because the cause of death being unknown, well so I thought and was told. :growlmad:
> 
> So I found out 10th of this month I was pregnant again but miscarried at 7 weeks on Christmas day :cry: It never really crossed my mind that maybe my partners sperm could have something to do with the viability of the pregnancy? I naturally thought it was us women that would determine how viable it is. My partner is a lot older than me. I'm only 21 and I guess I'm at the stage where I feel like I need to protect myself from enduring anymore heart ache. Do you think it's worth seeing a doctor?
> 
> In a way I guess you girls can take some kind of comfort that morphology obviously doesn't matter with my partners only being 8% but do you think that could cause a problem with the vialbilty? :shrug:

hi girls----i posted my DHs details wrong as i said his count was 147 million but its 58mil so they really are:

morphology--8%
volume---6ml
motility-- 54% --rapid progressive
sperm count--57 million

mind you--these were done on april/may----i have had 2 mcs and i def think it is the morph....all my tests and Mc tests are all perfect..
getting soo pissed off at this stage as we are 8mths now from 2mc...if i dont concieve this month im starting clomid 50mg even though i ovulate each month---not fair.............

there are so many of us in the same positon with morph at 8%....my FS is dismissing it but i def think it is a problem:dohh:


----------



## Manda_H

> hi girls----i posted my DHs details wrong as i said his count was 147 million but its 58mil so they really are:
> 
> morphology--8%
> volume---6ml
> motility-- 54% --rapid progressive
> sperm count--57 million
> 
> mind you--these were done on april/may----i have had 2 mcs and i def think it is the morph....all my tests and Mc tests are all perfect..
> getting soo pissed off at this stage as we are 8mths now from 2mc...if i dont concieve this month im starting clomid 50mg even though i ovulate each month---not fair.............
> 
> there are so many of us in the same positon with morph at 8%....my FS is dismissing it but i def think it is a problem:dohh:

It's so distressing. Especially when you want it so bad. Is Clomid an over the counter med?
Clomid boosts our ovulation, yeah? Does that mean we will release more eggs that can also lead to multiple births (not that I care either way. I'd be happy with one any extra would just be a bonus)? Because seeing as we're thinking it might be the Morphology how will the Clomid help? I have no idea about this sort of stuff.


----------



## brillbride

Manda_H said:


> hi girls----i posted my DHs details wrong as i said his count was 147 million but its 58mil so they really are:
> 
> morphology--8%
> volume---6ml
> motility-- 54% --rapid progressive
> sperm count--57 million
> 
> mind you--these were done on april/may----i have had 2 mcs and i def think it is the morph....all my tests and Mc tests are all perfect..
> getting soo pissed off at this stage as we are 8mths now from 2mc...if i dont concieve this month im starting clomid 50mg even though i ovulate each month---not fair.............
> 
> there are so many of us in the same positon with morph at 8%....my FS is dismissing it but i def think it is a problem:dohh:
> 
> It's so distressing. Especially when you want it so bad. Is Clomid an over the counter med?
> Clomid boosts our ovulation, yeah? Does that mean we will release more eggs that can also lead to multiple births (not that I care either way. I'd be happy with one any extra would just be a bonus)? Because seeing as we're thinking it might be the Morphology how will the Clomid help? I have no idea about this sort of stuff.Click to expand...

hi manda....my FS precribed them once i mentioned it as we havent concieved in 8 months now...so if i am unlucky this month i can start them--just have to pick up the prescription from Gp.....normally i release one egg a month--via one follicle--so i think clomid will develop more follicles--thus more eggs--thus more of a chance!!! it is my next step anyhow...there will be a 10 PC chance of twins...but at this stage i would love that!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Manda_H

brillbride said:


> Manda_H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi girls----i posted my DHs details wrong as i said his count was 147 million but its 58mil so they really are:
> 
> morphology--8%
> volume---6ml
> motility-- 54% --rapid progressive
> sperm count--57 million
> 
> mind you--these were done on april/may----i have had 2 mcs and i def think it is the morph....all my tests and Mc tests are all perfect..
> getting soo pissed off at this stage as we are 8mths now from 2mc...if i dont concieve this month im starting clomid 50mg even though i ovulate each month---not fair.............
> 
> there are so many of us in the same positon with morph at 8%....my FS is dismissing it but i def think it is a problem:dohh:
> 
> It's so distressing. Especially when you want it so bad. Is Clomid an over the counter med?
> Clomid boosts our ovulation, yeah? Does that mean we will release more eggs that can also lead to multiple births (not that I care either way. I'd be happy with one any extra would just be a bonus)? Because seeing as we're thinking it might be the Morphology how will the Clomid help? I have no idea about this sort of stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> hi manda....my FS precribed them once i mentioned it as we havent concieved in 8 months now...so if i am unlucky this month i can start them--just have to pick up the prescription from Gp.....normally i release one egg a month--via one follicle--so i think clomid will develop more follicles--thus more eggs--thus more of a chance!!! it is my next step anyhow...there will be a 10 PC chance of twins...but at this stage i would love that!!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Throwing plenty of baby dust your way. I will wait for my first AF after my M/C and I think I'll jump back into TTC. Hopefully 2011 is the year for all of us.


----------



## brillbride

thanks manda---good luck for 2011..xx


----------



## brillbride

Girls just updating--had a 3rd MC at 7 weeks---MRS lukey......did ICSI work for you then? i see you are 9 weeks now...congrats.....I think maybe ICSI could be our next step..xx


----------



## Amandajvv

brillbride said:


> Girls just updating--had a 3rd MC at 7 weeks---MRS lukey......did ICSI work for you then? i see you are 9 weeks now...congrats.....I think maybe ICSI could be our next step..xx

I'm so sorry about your mc. :hugs:

My OH has 4% morphology but the FS was not worried because all his all ranges are above normal...I guess that and the fact we have once conceived is what they are basing things on. However he said in 6 months if we haven't conceived we should think about ivf. It seems even though there is a 'norm' all FS say something different!

I hadn't seen this thread before but I wanted to tell you what both my gp & fs said... morphology has no bearing on the viability of a pregnancy. It is simply the ability of a sperm to penetrate the egg. It will take thousands to do the job and one or more may enter once the outer enzymes of the egg have been broken down enough to allow a sperm to enter. (or something like that!)


----------



## Leila Fae

My DH has 5% normal forms (no problems with me) and after 2 1/2 years TTC we're being referred for treatment. Currently waiting for the appointment letter from our chosen clinic. It's feeling like a very long wait although it's only been a few weeks! I'm just keen to get a date in my diary! :dohh:


----------



## brillbride

Amandajvv said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> Girls just updating--had a 3rd MC at 7 weeks---MRS lukey......did ICSI work for you then? i see you are 9 weeks now...congrats.....I think maybe ICSI could be our next step..xx
> 
> I'm so sorry about your mc. :hugs:
> 
> My OH has 4% morphology but the FS was not worried because all his all ranges are above normal...I guess that and the fact we have once conceived is what they are basing things on. However he said in 6 months if we haven't conceived we should think about ivf. It seems even though there is a 'norm' all FS say something different!
> 
> I hadn't seen this thread before but I wanted to tell you what both my gp & fs said... morphology has no bearing on the viability of a pregnancy. It is simply the ability of a sperm to penetrate the egg. It will take thousands to do the job and one or more may enter once the outer enzymes of the egg have been broken down enough to allow a sperm to enter. (or something like that!)Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda--yea im in a similar situation, morph poor but everything else seems grand and my tests are fine. We conceived twice naturally and 3rd time was our 1st time using clomid. Would you not be prescibed that as a next step as opposed to IVF? maybe not....

You would think though that if an abnormal sperm did penetrate the egg- there is a strong possibility of problems but maybe I am wrong. I am sure the medical specialists should know more than us so thanks again for the info:hugs: xxxxx



Leila Fae said:


> My DH has 5% normal forms (no problems with me) and after 2 1/2 years TTC we're being referred for treatment. Currently waiting for the appointment letter from our chosen clinic. It's feeling like a very long wait although it's only been a few weeks! I'm just keen to get a date in my diary! :dohh:

goood luck Leilia, hope the letter comes and keep us posted..xx


----------



## Amandajvv

brillbride said:


> Amandajvv said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your mc. :hugs:
> 
> My OH has 4% morphology but the FS was not worried because all his all ranges are above normal...I guess that and the fact we have once conceived is what they are basing things on. However he said in 6 months if we haven't conceived we should think about ivf. It seems even though there is a 'norm' all FS say something different!
> 
> I hadn't seen this thread before but I wanted to tell you what both my gp & fs said... morphology has no bearing on the viability of a pregnancy. It is simply the ability of a sperm to penetrate the egg. It will take thousands to do the job and one or more may enter once the outer enzymes of the egg have been broken down enough to allow a sperm to enter. (or something like that!)
> 
> Thanks Amanda--yea im in a similar situation, morph poor but everything else seems grand and my tests are fine. We conceived twice naturally and 3rd time was our 1st time using clomid. Would you not be prescibed that as a next step as opposed to IVF? maybe not....
> 
> You would think though that if an abnormal sperm did penetrate the egg- there is a strong possibility of problems but maybe I am wrong. I am sure the medical specialists should know more than us so thanks again for the info:hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...

Hi Brillbride, we have been prescribed clomid now for 3 cycles so we will see what happens. 

My understanding of the abnormal sperm is it is just their appearance and function to penetrate the egg. The chromosonal/ dna info is the same regardless. Obviously though sometimes when the egg is fertilised there can be chromosomal abnormalities from either or just in the development and these can lead to mc (although there are many reasons for mc, but thats just one exanple) but I'm almost 100% sure it's nothing to do with morphology. (I asked this question too as I wanted to know exacly what it meant!) :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

Hi Amanda--thanks again for the info---I suppose I was hoping that Low morph was the reason I keep miscarrying but its probably something else....Im going for further testing this week so hopefully we can find the answer... I am baffled..... sorry about what happened to baby bethany,,,xxxx

I have no doubt u will conceive very soon on clomid...xx


----------



## Amandajvv

brillbride said:


> Hi Amanda--thanks again for the info---I suppose I was hoping that Low morph was the reason I keep miscarrying but its probably something else....Im going for further testing this week so hopefully we can find the answer... I am baffled..... sorry about what happened to baby bethany,,,xxxx
> 
> I have no doubt u will conceive very soon on clomid...xx

Thank you. I do hope you get some answers. I always think that's so hard not having answers. We've been trying for a year now and to be told that despite the low morphology they can see no reason we aren't pregnant again is a blessing and curse. From a lot of people I have spoken to regarding repeated miscarriages they seem to have either hormonal problems (insufficient to sustain early pregnancy) or in some cases I know someone who had 6 miscarriages and in her 7th they prescribed asprin and she didn't miscarry. I do hope you find some answers. I am sorry you have had to go through 3 miscarriages. xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Silly question here ladies, but my DH has to do another SA (coming up to a year after his first two!) as we are still waiting for our bfp. Regarding how long to abstain from sex, the ideal amount of time is 2/3 days right? I'm hoping he can make his deposit in the next few days whilst I'm having my period! We haven't bonked for over a week (both been poorly) and I really don't feel up to it tbh as we have been bonking EOD for ages (it's so tiresome!). So, my question to you is: it's ok for him to have some 'hand relief' :blush: before he does his test a few days later, right? I just don't fancy sex right now, but I don't want dodgy results like the first time (we abstained for over a week thinking it would help build up the :spermy:! :dohh:)
xxx


----------



## dlj2

Hi ladies

My partners SA results were 
2%abnormal forms
42% Progression
19%rapid

But he did have quite a good count-sorry cant remember the figures right now, we have our first fertility consultant appointment on 26th April, I'm really not sure what they will suggest or how I should interpret these results. 

Unfortunately his GP is awful and hasnt made any recomendations other than repeat in 3 months. My gp on the otherhand made the referal straight away as I havnt been on contraception for 4 years now and not even a hint of a BFP. 

I have had 21 day bloods, ultrasound scan, swabs etc and all came back fine-i think I may have to do a hsg but does anyone have any idea of what treatment plan may be suggested and how long it likely takes to get actual treatment?

I live in Kent, uk.

Thank you for any help or advice and sorry for such a long post!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

my dhs morph was 11% which we where told is 'normal' but now im worried because its below the thresholds of whats been listed here. Its such a complex issue :sperm: isnt it?


----------



## rosababy

Chloe1 said:


> DH has 7% morphology but everything else was way above average. His count was double what it should have been so FS said its not an issue as it balances itself out. Do you think that makes sense?

I see that most of these posts are old, but my dh is in the same position. He has 7% morphology, but has 80 million count and average-slightly below average motility. My ob-gyn said he was not worried at ALL about the low morphology since he had such a high count. I asked him a few times on the phone...so you're really not concerned and he said no not at all. With this said, I have my dh on a supplement called pycnogenol. It's supposedly really good for morphology. Of course it takes a while to make new sperm (3 months or so) so we got started on that supplement right after the SA, which was last month. 

I can't help but be worried with a non-perfect SA. I'm on my 3rd round of clomid because of my low progesterone. Hopefully someday we'll make a baby despite our non-perfect results! :wacko:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies, we had 8 %, 8% and then 4% which got us referred for IUI. When we got to the clinic the fertility specialist said that those numbers werent a problem at all and it was unlikely the cause of us not conceiving. He therefore said it wasnt worth doing IUI as we didnt have a sper issue and that IVF would give us a better chance of finding out wht the issue was.

So 11% or 7% should not be an issue at all. However, sperm samples do vary so I would definitiely ask for a repeat test in a month or so. We had to repeat after 6 weeks but got the same result. We were then told to wait 3 months which is the time it takes to produce new sperm.

Good luck xx
Fluffy


----------



## dreamqueen

thanks Fluffy! The fc has done another 2 sa's which i dont know the result of yet. The 11 percent was one the dr did back in july last year! Are u doing ivf then fluffy? Do u have a date yet?


----------



## dreamqueen

aww just noticed ur sigi fluffy....am sorry :cry: are u going to try again babe? If u dont mind me asking....did they not find a reason for not being able to concieve? Did u have hsg come back normal? Xx :hugs:


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Dreamqueen,

No we are still in the unexplained category. Though I didnt respond very well to the drugs and only produced 3 eggs but only one of those fertilised but wasnt good quality. They did say that my egg quality could be completly different and so we shouldnt assume that was the problem. Who knows!

I did have an HSG and that came back fine. Do you knw what your next step is?

fluffy x


----------



## dreamqueen

Hey Fluffy....aww am so sorry it never went better for you... :hugs: 
It must be hard being unexplained tho ive heard thats the best catagory to be under to fall naturally still or for assisted conception to work! Whilst you have eggs you have hope babe!
Im waiting for hycosy appointment Fluffy. Have been waiting sincer October. Think they have missed me off their list! Ive got a follow up appointment on monday with the fs so i will be letting her know how depressed all this waiting is getting me! I really just need answers now Fluff! My sexlife has been almost non existant....it kinda feels like theres no point! do u know what i mean? ive not been ttc properly since oct but im going to give it my best this month again.....you never know. Apparently miracles DO happen. Im praying for a miracle for u too Fluffy babe xx


----------



## michelleann

Hello ladies, 

My OH has had 2 SAs so far, both showed a count if 21million per mil (volume 2-3mls) with low Motility (17-25% combined fast/slow progression, mainly slow!!) and very poor morph 1st-0% and 2nd-3% 

We are still trying 12 months on and waiting to see the fertility specialist again (2nd time) as you can see from my siggy I also have problems, PCOS and 1 tube


----------



## mooncake76

Hi - just joining this thread as found out last week my DH has 3% morphology. We were devasted! My progesterone results CD21 had been OK but on the low side, so I thought it was me. We kind of skipped into the surgery as a routine and walked out crying:cry:

The GP was nice but I didn't think very helpful. Also I regret not getting a print out as all other values were good and it might have been nice to read them again and see that at least there were a lot of them that can swim.

We have been TTC for a year now. Not the longest but long enough to be fed up of it all and wondering if it will happen. No IVF rounds here. I asked the GP if we could get pregnant naturally and she said we 'might'. DH wants to do another test asap but I can't help but think we'd be better waiting. I think her wants to see if it was just a one off.

I just feel like its all a bit unknown at the moment and, at 34, I don't feel I have the time to hang around. Also, this TWW seems pointless whereas usually I'm starting to get my hopes up now. I hope we can keep this thread going and try to shed light on something that seems a bit mystifying.


----------



## dreamqueen

hey mooncake big hugs babe :hugs: am so sorry for your upsetting news! It may have been an odd test and others may be good. I believe it takes 3 months to improve sperm quality. My dh has one sa that said 11 percent and the next one was 17 percent. Thats 6 percent of a difference, so if your dhs can be 9 or 10 percent then bfp definately possible. Check up on what he can do to improve things and do another test in 3 months. Are u charting your cycles? Are they regular? U say that the dr said progesterone was a bit low? Was it low enough to hinder a bfp? You also say no ivf there, can i ask why? Is it just a personal choice? Whilst you have eggs and he has swimmers there is hope sweetheart, so dont ever lose that! Your bfp maybe just round the corner! Babydust to you :dust: :dust:


----------



## mooncake76

Hi Dreamqueen, thanks for your response. I have a progesterone result of 32 at CD 21 which is over the 25 threshold but apparently a little low (GP was a bit vague). No funding for IVF where I live but 1 mile down the road you get one free round! Its odd because I'm in the TWW wait now with very sore boobs thinking there is no point getting excited! (so totally with you in your comments above) I'm going to get a print out of the results today to see if we can be cheered up by the other figures. Heres hoping!


----------



## rosababy

I have my first RE appt today, and I'm very interested in what he/she will say about my dh's low morphology number. My ob-gyn doesn't seem to be worried at all about it, and yet here we are...no baby. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## fluffystar

Mooncake - definitely go for a repeat test. We repeated after 6 weeks initially and it was no different because it takes 3 months for new sperm to be generated. If they will let you re-test then I would take them up on it honey x

My day 21 progesterone was 35 and the doc said that was fine. Do you know if the test was done midway between ovulating and getting your period? That can make a difference.

Rosababy - Hope it went ok today x


----------



## rosababy

Well, I found out that my dh's sperm morphology was 3% on the strict "new" scale, not 7%. Yikes. The RE did not seem concerned. He gave my dh a fertility supplement to start taking, and scheduled another SA for 6 weeks from now. I scheduled my initial pap, etc., and will call back when I get af for day 3 tests and other tests. Deep down, I hope I get my bfp this cycle so I don't have to do all of those tests.


----------



## mooncake76

Thanks fluffy star. I did wonder if my CD21 was a bit early because I think I ovd on day 16. I had another done yesterday. I'm so hoping it turns out OK! What feels strangest is that now I know there are problems I don't know how to feel in the TWW? Is anyone with me on this?


----------



## sarah10380

My husbands morph is only 2%. My gyno said this wasn't a problem at all even though the standards are 4%. He said the main thing to look at with analyzing a SA is the sperm count and motility which my husband has above average on both. I'm still worried...2% doesn't seem that great. I'm starting clomid next cycle, so hopefully that can get us our bfp. I'm hopeful :)


----------



## mooncake76

Hi Sarah - this is good to hear. And lovely to hear from someone in the same boat. There are so many contrasting messages out there! I keep thinking, well if the count is high this must balance things out? Then I remember I'm not pregnant yet... let's hope we get there very soon - swim good sperm swim!


----------



## dreamqueen

my dhs 1st sa was 125 million count with 11% morph and the 2nd was 95million with 17 percent morph. My fs said that the first ones morph was a bit too low but wasnt concerned cos the count was high! Too many drs and fs have different opinions on whats ok and whats not! There should be a fixed number throughout!


----------



## LaRockera

My husband's done two SAs, and morphology came back the same in both: 16%. OBgyn said 16% was great, way above average. His count came back to 149mil, with 55% motility.

Guys? We've been trying to conceive for thirteen months. My bloods came back all perfect (apart from a progesterone repeat I had to do, which nonetheless came back normal twice afterwards). My FSH was 5, and for a woman in my age (30) I was told this was excellent. I may have mild endo in left ovary (ovary appeared immobile) but was told this wouldn't stop me conceiving (was told to go on waiting list for 14 weeks :growlmad:, not gonna happen, already booked appointment in private clinic.)

My point?

If your DH is lower on this side or the other, *do not automatically presume it will take you longer.* It won't. You may very well succeed any given month. It's all random. It's all chance. Don't lose hope. Look at me. Perfect results, and for 13 months, nothing. Even the ladies with DHs with morphology lower than 4%, you can still fall pregnant naturally. Nature doesn't ask for our permission. It can take ten years, and it can take one more day. Those results don't give me any guarantees. They don't make me any less scared or depressed when the hormones kick in. :(

Don't lose your hope because of numbers. Nature and luck prevail all.


----------



## wantanerd

My husbands first morph test in December was at 2% which left us devastated so we asked for anther SA this month and his morph was at 4% which from my hubby's research is in normal range although its at the low normal range. I put him on fertilaid and we are both eating better. 
While it is a slight factor, we are not too worried about his morphology


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

We were on0% morph which after 6 weeks on vits and cutting down smoking increased to 2% my understanding is anything above 4% is normal, we are now in the icsi waiting list


----------



## MrsG2010

This is an older thread and I hope you ladies come back! My husband had an SA done. Morph 4%. But it is normal according to doctor and WHO chart on the side of the print out. ( I asked dr. to mail me print out.)

Other numbers: 1.5 volume ml ( I was told this is low. But the WHO chart says >1.5mil OK)

Concentration 20 mil (WHO chart says >15 mil OK)

Percent Motile 40% (WHO chart says >40% OK)

Progressive Slow 70%, Non-progressive 30%

Can anyone gice me their opinion? I think the concentration while in the normal range is low. And also the volume is normal but low. And Morphology is normal but low. 

:(


----------



## dlj2

My oh also only had 2% with his last SA, initially our consultant said if it didn't improve he'd want to look into it but that he wasn't overly concerned and that with that reading icsi would be our route for treatment.

Since then with no repeat SA we have been told we are undiagnosed infertility?x


----------



## MrsG2010

Undiagnosed infertility? oh no! how long have you been trying?


----------



## fluffystar

Hi Ladies!!
MrsG - Have you only had the one analysis done? It is worth repeating as things can change. Saying that, there is nothing there that shouts terrible swimmers! We repeated after 6 weeks as our morph was considered low at 8% but it was then the same. We were then told to give it three months as this is how long it took to produce fresh sperm. It came back at 4% and we were referred for IUI. When at the fertility clinic, the specialist said 4% morph was not low and therfore unlikely to be the problem so IUI wouldnt be of benifit. He said move straight on to IVF, though that didnt work.

I would definitely ask if you can repeat the test and then go from there.

Good luck! x


----------



## Sophe

Ok so latest thing is its meant to be 4% ... but if like us its 1% its totally fine and don't worry about it.??? accoring to my DR, do you think i need a new dr?


----------



## leylak

DH's kruger morphology is 4% with 3 day abstinance. He just recovered from some kind of infection/inflammation which was diagnosed a month ago. His motility was very low back then. He used some meds and motility improved but now his morphology is poor (this was not checked last month)
I am hopeful that since the inflammation is treated, his morphology will improve too, it just needs some time.


----------



## rosababy

My dh's first SA was end of March, and his morphology was 3% on the WHO, 7% on the regular (can't remember the name). I got him on pycenogol (not sure if that's how to spell it) and later, the RE put him on a special fertility supplement. He had another SA a few days ago, and the WHO was still 3% and regular scale went up to 8%. Doc said it's fine. It should not be the reason we're not getting pregnant. His count is very large (80 mil) and motility is a average to a little on the low side. 

Doc said we're perfect candidates for an IUI, so we're looking into that. I was really hoping for some major improvements after 3 months of supplements, though. :nope:


----------



## razzledazzle

This is a minefield. I thought all these tests were going to make me less confused!! My DH's results came back and we were told 'this is a good result' but his morphology was 10% normal. I'm guessing it depends on combined factors. I think I'm going to stop analysing for a while.


----------



## leylak

leylak said:


> DH's kruger morphology is 4% with 3 day abstinance. He just recovered from some kind of infection/inflammation which was diagnosed a month ago. His motility was very low back then. He used some meds and motility improved but now his morphology is poor (this was not checked last month)
> I am hopeful that since the inflammation is treated, his morphology will improve too, it just needs some time.

:happydance: As I hoped, his morphology improved (to 15%) in 4 months! Maybe the treatment of the infection, maybe coenzyme q10 and GNC antioxidant formula pills, maybe all :thumbup: Now we have only female factor :)


----------



## Sophe

My DH is on vits now and will be retested in the new year I will let you all know if we get an improvement!

baby dust to us all

x


----------



## dodgercpkl

My DH's SA scored him in the 7% morphology range. My OB said that everything looked good on there though because it was still within the normal range (for the SA my DH had done, the normal range was 5%-13% with anything higher being excellent. 

We sat down when we got home and crunched the numbers for fun. The SA showed that he had 131mil concentration, with 59% rapid forward progression, and another 8% slow forward progression. 131x.67x7 = over 6 mil good normal swimmers to do the job. And I think I vaguely remember reading that you multiple that number times the sample size, which would double it to 12 mil, but I could be wrong on that. :haha:

Either way, 6 mil (or 5 mil if you discount the slow swimmers) is still a pretty high number, so it makes sense that our OB wasn't worried about it.

Oh and in the interests of the original op's question, he abstained for 3 days prior.


----------



## lovie

hello :)

I know this is an old thread but i was wondering if anyone can help me.. 

my oh's sa came today and our fs is crap and didnt tell us anything about it, just that it was umm fine (her own words)

the count was high 451 million,
the mortility was fast moving 31% slow moving 24%
and morhology 4 % (previous sa in 2004 2%)

do you think that that is an ok sa.. the morphology is low.. but does anyone know if the count makes up for that?

thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## leylak

Hi lovie,
I think his motility is fine and count is great. Morphology seems to be borderline. DH's SA was similar to yours'. My ob gyn thought %4 morphology was fine (he said above 2% is good). He also thought our problem was rather "me". He said only one sperm is enough so those numbers are not so important, my womb being baby friendly is more important. I think he is right because DH's SA improved (see my post on nov 15th above) and we aren't still conceiving. But your OH's sperms can use some improvement so why don't you try some supplements in the meantime? It already has improved so it can improve more. Good luck!


----------



## korink26

My DH's Morph. was 4% and they told me everything was normal----when I realized how low his morph actually was, I questioned them but they said it's on the lower end of normal, but still fine. There's a Morphologoy/SA thread in this forum, might be on the 2nd page now but a lady named "snowglobe" posted so much good info on the thread that really helped!


----------



## lovie

Thanks ladies :) it gives me hope that your fs have said 4% is ok,my fs is rubbish we called he regarding the sa and she said she didn't know how to read a sa :dohh: that woman seriously needs a career change!!


----------



## BPicton1

I have the same exact story and I hope it works out for us!


----------



## 291

1 % with less than 48h abst.
:(


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

291 - My DH's last SA was 0% morphology (it had been 3 or 4 days abst. I think). I was sent this link and think it is really helpful. Hope it makes you feel a bit better.

Low morphology means nothing!


----------



## CaliDreaming

291

I totally agree with WhiteOrchid 1000%. My hubby had 0.5 morphology on his last SA, and he has fathered four kids, including one with me--and I was over 35 at the time with other issues making conception more difficult to boot. 

One doctor I went to looked at my hubby's SA and concluded he would never be able to a woman pregnant with those numbers. You should have seen how red he got when I told him that he had already fathered a gaggle of kids. 

From what I can gather, the only thing that is important is that the man have enough moving sperm to reach the egg. If his sperm can reach the egg, then morphology doesn't matter one bit. It's only when the sperm are so abnormal that they can't function that it makes a difference.

So don't let any doctor make you feel down if morphology is your only issue. Easier said than done I know!


----------



## ababytogether

There hope for me yet then?!

On a real downer atm, 30 months TTC and not a hint of a BFP happening anytime soon :( 

OH is going to get a sperm test in the next week, as he's been taking fertilaid and motility boost for 3 months so will be interesting to see if it has improved any of it!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I would like to think there is still hope! It's so hard because there seems to be so many conflicting advice/stories out there but I have read quite a few from ppl whose OH had 0-4% morphology and they got pregnant naturally. I think it might just take time but who knows! 

I'm trying to stay positive and hoping that we will see some changes when my DH has his next SA done or perhaps even get our BFP! FX for you too. Let me know how his results are after taking the vitamins. :hugs: Keep your chin up! My DH got me pregnant before I know it can happen again :)


----------



## kazzab25

Our dr said 4% is normal, we had 1%


----------



## fluffystar

Hi ladies, so glad to see that 3 years after starting this thread ill still comes up and the info we have all collectively put in is still useful to people. 
Wishing you all the best of luck and heaps of baby dust.
Fluffy x x x


----------



## Briss

It looks like morphology does not matter if the sperm count/motility are fine. but what if count is low? my Dh has below 11 mil, motility is fine but morphology is 2%. is there any way to improve it? he's on every known vitamin/supplement and has been for the last 2 years. still very little improvement. the only thing that made a difference so far is quitting beer.


----------



## 291

Will update when things change/or get a BFP...


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

291 said:


> Will update when things change/or get a BFP...

Me too. DH likely won't be going for his next SA until end of Aug or Sept so will let you know then if any changes. I get so frustrated about the morphology issue since some Dr's say it's not a big deal and others suggesting to go straight for IVF! I wish there was some clarity on the situation!! I'm seeing my Dr next week so will update as well if I get any clearer info from him.

:hugs:


----------

